# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  неточность в Шримад Бхагаватам 8.12.34

## 1988Леонид

Харе Кришна!
В указанном стихе, в комментарии, идет ссылка на стих из 9.19.7, но приводится стих 9.19.17.

----------

